# Custom Controller required



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm sorry that I have not been on for a while but I have been busy knocking together the few brain cells I have .

I have designed an EV power plant that will eliminate the need for batteries all together, allowing unlimited range and speed. My prototype works, but i'm just hammering out the last few gremlins, you know how it is. 

I need a controller for my new device. This controller needs to be able to handle very high voltage in the region of 1,500V DC (at max power/speed). does anyone have any ideas or suggestions please. 

I look forward to hearing from you all.

thank you guys

muj


----------



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

With unlimited energy, I'd simply build a contactor controller. The first contactor would route the power through a very large resistor; each other contactor would route through smaller resistors, until the last contactor simply directly connected to the power source.

Such a controller would be simple and inexpensive to create.

Alternatively, for smoother acceleration, a rheostat would be practical -- if you could find one big enough.

Lee Hart once mentioned that a brine solution was originally used for very high-power applications. Just separate your leads and suspend them above a jar of salt water. When you want power, dip them in the jar. The farther you dip them in, the less resistance you'll see.

Any of the above would be a cheap alternative to finding very high-voltage parts suitable for inclusion in a PWM controller.


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

gemmuj said:


> I have designed an EV power plant that will eliminate the need for batteries all together, allowing unlimited range and speed. My prototype works, but i'm just hammering out the last few gremlins, you know how it is.


 Please, speak more of this EV powerplant if you will. Are you talking about a Generator/EV Hybrid design or something a bit more esoteric? 

Oh, and i've known about Contactor Controllers-but a Rheostat? Please point me to a reference, i'd love to find out more...I apologize in advance if the DIY Wiki has it, my eyes aren't what they used to be.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

gemmuj said:


> I have designed an EV power plant that will eliminate the need for batteries all together, allowing unlimited range and speed.


Am I the only one who doesn't actually believe these claims  
Let's skip unlimited range which I doubt, but unlimited speed? So this will approach the speed of light, or surpass it?


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

The speed is probably unlimited up to the speed limit posted on the side of the road 

Anyway there is not a large rheostat, I would guess that he is refering to something the local TV guy has in his collection, a very big logarhythmically variable resistor. It weighs about 75lbs and has a big slidebar sort of like a giant slot car controller. It starts at 5ohms and goes to 0 ohms at the other end. The "resistor" looks like a cone with the flat edge on top where the slidebar contacts.

The TV guy said it was for a train, I personally have no idea what its original purpose was but it is quite large.

Not sure if that would be very practical or even easily locatable but I have attempted to pry it away from the TV guy as a backup for my C-car and no dice.

Might be interesting though if you can find one.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

judebert said:


> Lee Hart once mentioned that a brine solution was originally used for very high-power applications. Just separate your leads and suspend them above a jar of salt water. When you want power, dip them in the jar. The farther you dip them in, the less resistance you'll see.
> 
> Any of the above would be a cheap alternative to finding very high-voltage parts suitable for inclusion in a PWM controller.



One of the guys on the EV Album uses one 
http://www.poormansev.com/id24.html
Shows it at the bottom of the page . J.W.


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

rmay635703 said:


> Anyway there is not a large rheostat, I would guess that he is refering to something the local TV guy has in his collection, a very big logarhythmically variable resistor. It weighs about 75lbs and has a big slidebar sort of like a giant slot car controller. It starts at 5ohms and goes to 0 ohms at the other end. The "resistor" looks like a cone with the flat edge on top where the slidebar contacts.
> 
> The TV guy said it was for a train, I personally have no idea what its original purpose was but it is quite large.
> 
> ...



So what would be the difference between this sliding resistor and a regular Potentiometer-style accelerator? To put it differently, could you take a sliding Resistor 'throttle' and a simple Amp Limiter to place an Amp-dumping maximum on the motor (with Fuse or Breaker for backup) and have an actual, honest-to-goodness Poverty Row Controller? Because that would be Awesome!

No, Electronics isn't my field. How could you tell?


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys.

Would anybody be kind enough to tell me how to go about building the contactor controller. 

I retested my device last night, and I pushed out 4920ishVDC. I'm so happy with the results. Now I just need this controller so make my device work controllably.lol  (thats sounds dumb).

I need to know what to do with all the extra power that i'm producing. I don't want to push it through an earth and waste it. But can it be used for something. 

thanks


----------



## ragee (May 25, 2008)

gemmuj said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> Would anybody be kind enough to tell me how to go about building the contactor controller.
> 
> ...


Hmmm

Thats like the same as 830ish 6v batts. You could power a small building with the extra power.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

gemmuj said:


> I retested my device last night, and I pushed out 4920ishVDC. I'm so happy with the results. Now I just need this controller so make my device work controllably.lol  (thats sounds dumb).
> 
> I need to know what to do with all the extra power that i'm producing. I don't want to push it through an earth and waste it. But can it be used for something.
> 
> thanks


Pump it into 4, 100,000 wind or so superconducting coils and electromagnetically levitate the car off the pavement? Actually you probably won't even need 100,000 winds with that much voltage...

Maybe you should short it and touch it? that'd solve the issue 

Anyone getting deja vu with Tesla's earthquake machine that weighed 2 pounds?


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

order99 said:


> So what would be the difference between this sliding resistor and a regular Potentiometer-style accelerator? To put it differently, could you take a sliding Resistor 'throttle' and a simple Amp Limiter to place an Amp-dumping maximum on the motor (with Fuse or Breaker for backup) and have an actual, honest-to-goodness Poverty Row Controller? Because that would be Awesome!


 
Sure if you like the idea of your car's battery power getting eaten up by heat. A pot actually controls the circuit in the controller itself, not the actual power delivery. A huge resistor would require huge heatsinks etc and waste most/all of your batteries as heat unless it was wide open.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Technologic said:


> Sure if you like the idea of your car's battery power getting eaten up by heat. A pot actually controls the circuit in the controller itself, not the actual power delivery. A huge resistor would require huge heatsinks etc and waste most/all of your batteries as heat unless it was wide open.


A large resistor is usefull on contactor only systems to slide into each speed with less arching and contactor damage. And it could be used for brief durations for a crawl speed when backing up. My commutacar originally used one for above purposes.

To the original poster your roughly 4000 volt device, how many amps does it drive? I can make over 10k volts but it can supply almost no significant amperage, making it more or less useless. Also at that voltage even contactors would have to be special made because of the major arcing issues.

Cheers


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

rmay635703 said:


> A large resistor is usefull on contactor only systems to slide into each speed with less arching and contactor damage. And it could be used for brief durations for a crawl speed when backing up. My commutacar originally used one for above purposes.



Okay, that clears it up a little for me-thanks. With my limited expertise, maybe my first EV conversion should be my $20 Touring Bike...after I acquire some better brakes that is(that single Skid-brake just isn't doing it for me).


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

gemmuj said:


> I'm sorry that I have not been on for a while but I have been busy knocking together the few brain cells I have .
> 
> I have designed an EV power plant that will eliminate the need for batteries all together, allowing unlimited range and speed. My prototype works, but i'm just hammering out the last few gremlins, you know how it is.
> 
> muj


lol..... Unlimited power? Sounds feasible to me…. It sounds like your few brain cells have solved mans problems! How much are you selling these inventions for? Id be very happy to purchase one. Can you please give me a quote on say, 10?
Regards


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Stiive said:


> lol..... Unlimited power? ... Can you please give me a quote on say, 10?


With unlimited power, why would you need more than one???


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

i dont know - to sell to governments of various countries? I'm keen to know if by unlimited power he means unlimited draw or power for an indefinite amount of time or both.

I think he made the post to see what sort of response he would get.

I just set up another post just now, i have seen your post awhile back on building your own controller. id very much appreciate it if you helped me with my question!

Regards


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

hiya guys,

ok, I think that I got a little bit over excited when I posted my original post. For that im sorry. it was just was that I was still running on adrenaline from my experiences.

Obviously, i didn't mean unlimited power because that is impossible. But what I ment was that my device can produce more eletricity then is required by the EV as a whole. so because of that, with affective cooling of the motor, controller, my device etc.. you could keep going without the need for recharging.

so anymore info about how to go about sourcing/making a compatible controller.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

gemmuj said:


> Obviously, i didn't mean unlimited power because that is impossible. But what I ment was that my device can produce more eletricity then is required by the EV as a whole. so because of that, with affective cooling of the motor, controller, my device etc.. you could keep going without the need for recharging.


 
Might I use your device to say... ionize the air and use it for propulsion?


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

what type of fuel are you using to produce this electricity? Obviously you need to expend something to make electricity - you cant get it out of nowhere. 
Unless of cause you plan on doing the age old trick of having a generator attached to the wheel that is geared up in such a way that it spins much faster than the motor driving the wheels and therefore generates more power than the motor takes to push the car. Actually.... thats a great idea! Even if your idea isnt making power this way, why not do this to make even more power ontop of your unlimited power? who says you can ever have enough power.


Have you decided what the cost of these units are going to be yet? Please remember i got first dibs


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

When he mentioned 'unlimited power' I just assumed that Gemmuj meant an efficient EV Hybrid setup with Regen-maybe with an efficient Diesel power plant, maybe something more exotic(i've seen a Stirling EV Hybrid recently, if I can only remember where). I mean, if he was just talking about 'no recharges' maybe he found a Hybrid system efficient enough to dump Amps into the pack as fast as the Motor eats them-effectively 'recharging' with a 5 min. fillup?

At any rate, i'd love to hear more about the setup if he'd like to go into details...


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

yea stiive, you got first dibs, don't worry, lol. also, order99, i'll be happy to talk more about it, im just waiting to get my protection in place first. I'm sure you can understand.

Also, guys. I did a bit move playing around and I found that if I remove the recifier (needed for the DC motor), a am getting about 1000VAC at 2000rpm. 

Does anyone have an idea of the kind of controller I will need for this. at the moment I just have on and off, but obv i need a proper AC controller.


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

ok, I think it time to end this thread. Thanks every. youve been very helpful


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

gemmuj said:


> Also, guys. I did a bit move playing around and I found that if I remove the recifier (needed for the DC motor), a am getting about 1000VAC at 2000rpm.


So you're pulling 1000vAC from a generator?

And this generator gets 1/2 mile per gallon I assume?


----------

